

Grand Theft Auto - WebGL tech demo - trendspotter
http://creativejs.com/2012/05/grand-theft-auto-webgl/
This is cool! Worked fine in Google Chrome, after waiting some time until it was loaded.<p>"The tech demo by Niklas von Hertzen works by loading in the original GTA map files (which are now freely available), parses all of the data out of them and re-creates the city in WebGL."<p>http://experiments.hertzen.com/webgl-gta/
(only works on Google Chrome/Firefox)
======
haibu
I might be missing something.. but the demo doesn't work for me beyond showing
the FPS at the top left and some coordinates on the top right over a black
background :(

